# Sheep with upside down head



## BrownSheep (Oct 11, 2012)

video of a sheep with a severe kink in his neck. 
http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...o/?fb_ref=.UHcN1tduIxg.send&fb_source=message

Sent to me by my aunt.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 11, 2012)

I saw that last week. It may sound mean but I'd eat it. No use and why feed it when it can feed you!! lol


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Oct 15, 2012)

> It may sound mean but I'd eat it.


Ditto!


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 21, 2012)

Being vegetarian, I wouldn't eat it and would go through all the usual feelings of guilt about sending it to market for meat. (Why do I keep sheep...difficult to say given the problems I have letting them go)

A few years back we had a sheep which had a very short and kinked neck. The poor little guy also had fits....he would suddenly fall to the ground and all 4 limbs twitch for a minute or so after which he would wander about in a daze for a while. I'm sure it would be a similar thing to the sheep featured on the video. I felt his life quality was poor, so didn't agonise for too long.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 21, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I saw that last week. It may sound mean but I'd eat it. No use and why feed it when it can feed you!! lol


X3

Doesn't look like anything special either, just a common meat sheep with that draggity dirty wool (the conditions look clean so it can't be from that..)


----------

